
Where Did VCs Go Wrong In Online Video? - alexandros
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/12/online-video-vcs-wrong/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
mixmax
The author seems to contradict himself, first stating that Michael Eisner was
an investor in Joost, and then going on to tell us that the problem is that
media VC's don't exist because all the outstanding media CEO's don't invest in
startups. If anybody personifies a media CEO it's Michael Eisner.

